# Girls just don't approach guys...



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

Don't get where you guys get this girls approach me all the time ,I see tons of 7-8s guys in clubs and parties and I've been in tons of them in the last 2 years no one get's approached by women not even women who are on 1-5 level approach, it does not make sense to me when I read comments like this guys bragging and lying ,yes you might get some girl approach you once in a while but it's very rare...

http://blog.aaronsleazy.com/index.php/2019/11/13/do-not-wait-for-strong-signals/

You will never be like women standing in a club looking hot and chads approaching you left and right, that's how it is they are very passive...


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 23, 2019)

Copeeee


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 23, 2019)

*but they do approach tbh*


----------



## Drugs (Nov 23, 2019)

Controversial first post


----------



## wristcel (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *but they do approach tbh*


They very rarely do if you are very good looking they just stare ,in all parties and clubs I've been I don't see it often and I don't get approached too


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 23, 2019)

regardless they make everything easier for you even if they don't approach.


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

wristcel said:


> reddit


Pfff maybe in UK where this guy lives I live in Greece none of this happens at student parties and clubs ,trust me I've seen tons of very good looking guys ,guys who look like male models girls just stare or make it easy for them but they don't approach


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 23, 2019)

@Amnesia


----------



## buflek (Nov 23, 2019)

i had 10 girls approach me this year and im max chadlite/psl 5.5-6 but i went out every single day in summer and only 2 of them asked for number. others were just asking whats up, do you want to drink with me (in front of a bar) or asked for snapchat.

its not lying why would i lie and feel good for bragging on an incel site lmao


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> regardless they make everything easier for you even if they don't approach.


I don't disagree they make it super easy for you and get wet when you talk to them, but the stories I read sometimes where a good looking guys get's approached constantly I never seen them in real life


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 23, 2019)

Dark Latino said:


> I don't disagree they make it super easy for you and get wet when you talk to them, but the stories I read sometimes where a good looking guys get's approached *constantly* I never seen them in real life


only if you are GL and have status


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

buflek said:


> i had 10 girls approach me this year and im max chadlite/psl 5.5-6 but i went out every single day in summer and only 2 of them asked for number. others were just asking whats up, do you want to drink with me (in front of a bar) or asked for snapchat.
> 
> its not lying why would i lie and feel good for bragging on an incel site lmao


Maybe it's a location thing I only get stares and obvious signals of girls coming and dancing next to me


----------



## Anon (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> only if you are GL and have status


Yeap


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 23, 2019)

Dark Latino said:


> Yeap


Guys get approached all the time, you’re just overrating yourself and your friends


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> Guys get approached all the time, you’re just overrating yourself and your friends


Only guys who don't have experience with clubbing and partying say those things ,most women are very passive it does not make sense to say they approach guys plus they don't need to cause guys do it all the time


----------



## zerofad3 (Nov 23, 2019)

It's a cope for the users here so they don't take action. 

They somehow think that when they reach a certain lookslevel everything will magically be heaven with 9s and 10s approaching them. Untill they reach that point (which they never will, always someone better looking etc.) they just cope.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 23, 2019)

What they usually do is ask her friend to approach you and tell you that she has a friend who is interested in you.

This is a classical sign of low-T in men, but since women are low-T naturally, that's ok


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 23, 2019)

They do approach tbh i am no chad by any means and i got approached few times


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 23, 2019)

I also don't believe this shit too.

It happened to me so rarely, even during my prime years (16-22).

But the girls will generally let you know through ioi's that they want you to make a move.

I just can't fathom how foids can grow balls and approach. People here will say: They only approach Chads yet when I used to club, I was not even noticing average girls doing that let alone below average girls.

Think about it, we as men get enough nervous at the idea of approaching a girl we find attractive..then how could it be possible for a girl to even do it especially from the social perspective that girls aren't expected to approach ?

Girls approaching is BS. However, ioi's are definitely real. Plus, girls can nonetheless OCCASIONNALY approach under the influence of alcohol in a socially accepted environnement.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 23, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> I also don't believe this shit too.
> 
> It happened to me so rarely, even during my prime years (16-22).
> 
> ...



Girls are much more socially confident than men on average, and in today’s world which encourages them to hoe it up and sleep around, they’ve become more Masculine in behaviour.

women do approach. Period


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 23, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> @Amnesia


So many times girls have cold approcahed my brother, some I have witnessed first hand. Im talking even sober broad daylight situations. 

It's happened to me as well, mostly at bar/clubs, they make the first move, will ask how my night is going if I am looking for "anything tonight"


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 23, 2019)

shit thread kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 23, 2019)

I have been approached many times and am not chad. Shit thread.


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> Girls are much more socially confident than men on average, and in today’s world which encourages them to hoe it up and sleep around, they’ve become more Masculine in behaviour.
> 
> women do approach. Period


How years have you been partying and clubbing ?Or you don't even know what that is and you write from your basement?


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 23, 2019)

Are you Dark Latino from lookism?


----------



## Cleftcel (Nov 23, 2019)

wristcel said:


>



I wonder if this fool is blackpilled yet by clubbing with his Chad friend?


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 23, 2019)

They probably approach more so in social media private messages 

If they approached in clubs they would look low value


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## wristcel (Nov 23, 2019)

Cleftcel said:


> I wonder if this fool is blackpilled yet by clubbing with his Chad friend?


I doubt it. It's seddit. They will NEVER be blackpilled. I'm kind of jealous in fact. Life was nice when you believed in Fairy tales


----------



## rawdogprince (Nov 23, 2019)

well they probably won't ask you out but they will talk to you and start rubbing up on u lol


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 23, 2019)

they won't straight up say i want your dick or even start touching you usually. it'll be something dumb like saying you look familiar or asking some stupid questions. people here also say eye contact isnt an ioi, but if she's looking at you for awhile and smiling even a little bit, it is


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 23, 2019)

Dark Latino said:


> Don't get where you guys get this girls approach me all the time ,I see tons of 7-8s guys in clubs and parties and I've been in tons of them in the last 2 years no one get's approached by women not even women who are on 1-5 level approach, it does not make sense to me when I read comments like this guys bragging and lying ,yes you might get some girl approach you once in a while but it's very rare...
> 
> http://blog.aaronsleazy.com/index.php/2019/11/13/do-not-wait-for-strong-signals/
> 
> You will never be like women standing in a club looking hot and chads approaching you left and right, that's how it is they are very passive...


I know some guys get approached. It's also relative what you consider approaching. 
I think it takes a certan type of looks to happen often. 
A mix of cute, masculine, no failos and a passive personality.


----------



## MicroPenis (Nov 23, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> Guys get approached all the time, you’re just overrating yourself and your friends



thats the way it works for most groups of men

they think that theyre slayers and are vastly overrating themselves 

i see a lot of approaches from both sexes, but usually women will only approach the high tier men 

thats not a reason to fiddle autistically within your group of dudes though because decent guys who do approach do better than some good looking aspies


----------



## reptiles (Nov 23, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *but they do approach tbh*





If your chad yes if your not what this guy says make sense


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 23, 2019)

Being "approached" by a woman doesn't mean shit.
Most of them just want validation.
If you got "approached" by a woman you considered attractive enough and didn't end up fucking her it doesn't count as "being approached". She basically just wanted to give you blue balls.


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Nov 23, 2019)

i remember being directly approached twice and the rest were indirect (love letters, hints...etc)


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Nov 23, 2019)

I've gotten approached before. Most of the girls turned out to be thots though


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Are you Dark Latino from lookism?


Yes


autistic_tendencies said:


> They probably approach more so in social media private messages
> 
> If they approached in clubs they would look low value


Probably yeah 


rawdogprince said:


> well they probably won't ask you out but they will talk to you and start rubbing up on u lol


Never seen it and I've been in tons of parties and clubs maybe it's a location thing


EckhartTollemaxx said:


> I know some guys get approached. It's also relative what you consider approaching.
> I think it takes a certan type of looks to happen often.
> A mix of cute, masculine, no failos and a passive personality.


Approaching meaning talking to you without you talking to her first


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 23, 2019)

Dark Latino said:


> Yes
> 
> Probably yeah
> 
> ...


Do you unironically think you're good looking?


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 23, 2019)

MicroPenis said:


> thats the way it works for most groups of men
> 
> they think that theyre slayers and are vastly overrating themselves
> 
> ...


Dude I am not talking about me I am talking about when I see dudes who look like male models or chads I observe these things and it does not happen it's very rare also I am not alone in the clubs my friends agree too


reptiles said:


> If your chad yes if your not what this guy says make sense


Even Chads dude


IntolerantSocialist said:


> I've gotten approached before. Most of the girls turned out to be thots though


I am just sharing what I have observed maybe it's a location thing but I doubt it since I've been in a party island and there were tons of girls from all over europe and they didn't just go talking to random dudes...


MammothActuary said:


> Do you unironically think you're good looking?


I am not talking about me I am talking in general in clubs or parties there tons of good looking guys

The reality is that most women are passive and they don't like making the first move and approach they do signal though


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 23, 2019)

When i was 17 more or less 30 girls approached me on high school. It happens a lot on my country if you are good looking/got some status or at least they think you got. I dont know in other countries.


----------



## MicroPenis (Nov 23, 2019)

Dark Latino said:


> Dude I am not talking about me I am talking about when I see dudes who look like male models or chads I observe these things and it does not happen it's very rare also I am not alone in the clubs my friends agree too
> Even Chads dude
> 
> I am just sharing what I have observed maybe it's a location thing but I doubt it since I've been in a party island and there were tons of girls from all over europe and they didn't just go talking to random dudes...
> ...


i dont know what to tell you at this point its obvious you struck out on your recent night out and are going into cope overdrive

all i can tell you is that women regularly approach attractive men we all know this (even you)

you could have made a few moves yourself and this cope thread would never have needed to be made


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

godsmistake said:


>


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 172070


----------



## Justttt (Nov 24, 2019)

I have gotten complemented by a girl who said I had a nice outfit even though it was some of the most basic shit ever jfl


----------



## Cleftcel (Nov 24, 2019)

wristcel said:


> I doubt it. It's seddit. They will NEVER be blackpilled. I'm kind of jealous in fact. Life was nice when you believed in Fairy tales


i'm conflicted about whether id like to go back to being ignorant of the black pill or not, maybe id be happier but id also be deluded


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 24, 2019)

If you have to approach it's over.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Nov 24, 2019)

They definitely do

Went out clubbing last night and had 3 girls approach. Usually start grinding on you, grabbing your ass/dick, kiss your cheek
But yeah most girls just stare at you cause they're too shy.

Last night was a massive blackpill for me tho. Went out with 3 friends. A pSl 6, 5.5 and 3.5. None of which got any attention.


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 24, 2019)

Never seen it happen to any of my goodlooking friends. 

Most I've experience is then grabbing your ass or twerking on you.
I'm 18 and live in a small city, might be that though


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 24, 2019)

I hate going out to bars and clubs for exactly this reason. It reinforces my knowledge and awareness of how low my SMV is due to my face, because my friends all get approached whilst I don’t.


----------



## Effortless (Nov 24, 2019)

Never had a girl approach me directly.

They use their friends to approach me.

2 times I got "excuse me, my friend thinks you're gorgeous". 

"*YOU'RE GORGEOUS*" was all that matter, fuck the girl. Validation feels so good.


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 24, 2019)

MicroPenis said:


> i dont know what to tell you at this point its obvious you struck out on your recent night out and are going into cope overdrive
> 
> all i can tell you is that women regularly approach attractive men we all know this (even you)
> 
> you could have made a few moves yourself and this cope thread would never have needed to be made


No they don't dude girls are very receptive to me but they don't approach me


Justttt said:


> I have gotten complemented by a girl who said I had a nice outfit even though it was some of the most basic shit ever jfl


Yeah I got that too the other night because I bought a new jacket and was randomly asking some directions for fun and the girl was nice jacket where I can I buy one blah blah


Time Travel said:


> If you have to approach it's over.


Women hate approaching they want the guy to be in the lead and chase them


Wannabe6ft2 said:


> They definitely do
> 
> Went out clubbing last night and had 3 girls approach. Usually start grinding on you, grabbing your ass/dick, kiss your cheek
> But yeah most girls just stare at you cause they're too shy.
> ...


Where you live maybe in some countries they are not afraid to make a move, you have pics to see how you look?


IWantToMax said:


> Never seen it happen to any of my goodlooking friends.
> 
> Most I've experience is then grabbing your ass or twerking on you.
> I'm 18 and live in a small city, might be that though





Effortless said:


> Never had a girl approach me directly.
> 
> They use their friends to approach me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for agreeing with me


Captainugly said:


> I hate going out to bars and clubs for exactly this reason. It reinforces my knowledge and awareness of how low my SMV is due to my face, because my friends all get approached whilst I don’t.


Why you are lying and why you are coping with bluepill lookism fantasies?That's the reality you are not a woman you are a man they don't approach it's bullshit very rare ,they want you to be the aggressor to lead them the more masculine out of the 2 haha


----------



## MicroPenis (Nov 24, 2019)

this is a good thread to blackpill yourself about your own SMV rating in terms of female attraction

*Top Tier* Guys who get regularly approached in public and easy slays: 6-8+ face with good height and frame
Examples: @Amnesia , *Wannabe6ft2, mitodrake

2nd Tier *Guys who get some iois and reception from women but rarely approached: 5-6.5 face with at least average frame and height
Examples: *buflek, 6'4 looksmaxxxer, Fuk, looksmaxillas

3rd Tier* Guys who get occasional iois, almost never approached but some reception: 4-5.5 face, slight manletism or framecels or better
Examples: *Dark Latino, Justttt

Bottom Tier* Guys who get no iois and no approaches and a cold shoulder from females: 1-4.5 face, turbo manlets, scarecrow tier framecels and all the above
Examples: You know who you are I won't rub it in


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 24, 2019)

Confident sluts approach.


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 24, 2019)

wristcel said:


>



and this is only people who can be bothered to write such autism.


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 24, 2019)

MicroPenis said:


> this is a good thread to blackpill yourself about your own SMV rating in terms of female attraction
> 
> *Top Tier* Guys who get regularly approached in public and easy slays: 6-8+ face with good height and frame
> Examples: @Amnesia , *Wannabe6ft2, mitodrake
> ...


Did wannabee6ft2 or mitodrake post their pics?


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Nov 24, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Did wannabee6ft2 or mitodrake post their pics?





Dark Latino said:


> No they don't dude girls are very receptive to me but they don't approach me
> Yeah I got that too the other night because I bought a new jacket and was randomly asking some directions for fun and the girl was nice jacket where I can I buy one blah blah
> Women hate approaching they want the guy to be in the lead and chase them
> 
> ...


I've PM'd my pics to a few users here in the past and regret it tbh cause now I've opened myself up to the possibilty of being doxxed ala nibba. If it helps I look pretty much exactly like David Laid, to the point where randoms have come up to me (At the gym) to tell me that.

Fwiw I live in Australia.


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 24, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> I've PM'd my pics to a few users here in the past and regret it tbh cause now I've opened myself up to the possibilty of being doxxed ala nibba. If it helps I look pretty much exactly like David Laid, to the point where randoms have come up to me (At the gym) to tell me that.
> 
> Fwiw I live in Australia.


David Laid isnt gl though


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Nov 24, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> David Laid isnt gl though


It is what it is


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 24, 2019)

wristcel said:


>



I was doubtful at first but when he said "bone structure of Margot Robbie" I just knew it was written by PSLer.


----------



## Bonapartis (Nov 24, 2019)

I agree I live in greece too no girl ever approaches but they do give you lots of choosing signals if they like you but almost never approach no matter how good looking you are


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Nov 24, 2019)

t. foid


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nigger is coping hard asf


----------



## Catawampus (Nov 24, 2019)

wristcel said:


>



Imagine the intense dopamine rush you would get from rejecting model tier girls holy shit.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Nov 24, 2019)

gl men don't approach out of nowhere, they get signals from the foids, like smiling, eye contact, etc. approach in the normal sense does not mean autistic pua cold approaching


----------



## Dogs (Nov 24, 2019)

I've been 'approached' a few times during parties and I'm not 6 psl it's not like they were GL 5+ psl girls tho


----------



## Over (Nov 25, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I've been 'approached' a few times during parties and I'm not 6 psl it's not like they were GL 5+ psl girls tho


U got good social status? What's your PSL and height. Are you hyper nt and outgoing?


----------



## wristcel (Nov 25, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> What they usually do is ask her friend to approach you and tell you that she has a friend who is interested in you.



Correct. I actually witnessed that this weekend when I was out. I was talking to 3 hot girls and then 2 of them spotted some guy at the bar and then one of them went over to him and was like ''My friend thinks you're hot! Go talk to her!''

I was pissed off because the girl was hot to my tastes. Looked super young with a pretty face and he honestly wasn't that good looking to my eyes! Curly hair. Looked pretty tall and hench and I think he was rocking some tattoos, but facially he looked a bit shit!

He looked like:






She looked like






He didnt' get her, though. Even though she fancied him, he must have fucked up and she ended up making out with a different dude 20 mins later.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2019)

Chad Autistic friend of mine don't smile/ don't talk/ no fashion etc gets constantly approached by women all the time. Women escalate everything for him and he won't do anything except fucking her.


----------



## Dark Latino (Nov 25, 2019)

Bonapartis said:


> I agree I live in greece too no girl ever approaches but they do give you lots of choosing signals if they like you but almost never approach no matter how good looking you are


Yeah pretty much I've experienced the same


Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Chad Autistic friend of mine don't smile/ don't talk/ no fashion etc gets constantly approached by women all the time. Women escalate everything for him and he won't do anything except fucking her.


It's either 

1)You guys are lying and don't go out that frequent clubbing and partying 

or 

2)Countries like UK or USA girls are more upfront and approach 

Never been in countries like this so I don't know I only seen UK girls in party islands but they still didn't approach chads just they were trying to show signals


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 25, 2019)

Dark Latino said:


> Don't get where you guys get this girls approach me all the time ,I see tons of 7-8s guys in clubs and parties and I've been in tons of them in the last 2 years no one get's approached by women not even women who are on 1-5 level approach, it does not make sense to me when I read comments like this guys bragging and lying ,yes you might get some girl approach you once in a while but it's very rare...
> 
> http://blog.aaronsleazy.com/index.php/2019/11/13/do-not-wait-for-strong-signals/
> 
> You will never be like women standing in a club looking hot and chads approaching you left and right, that's how it is they are very passive...


I have to disagree with you here, maybe good looking guys don’t get approached out of nowhere in public very often, but at clubs and parties etc. they get approached A LOT. I’ve seen it happen multiple times.


----------



## ChadKahn (Nov 25, 2019)

Dark Latino said:


> Don't get where you guys get this girls approach me all the time ,I see tons of 7-8s guys in clubs and parties and I've been in tons of them in the last 2 years no one get's approached by women not even women who are on 1-5 level approach, it does not make sense to me when I read comments like this guys bragging and lying ,yes you might get some girl approach you once in a while but it's very rare...
> 
> http://blog.aaronsleazy.com/index.php/2019/11/13/do-not-wait-for-strong-signals/
> 
> You will never be like women standing in a club looking hot and chads approaching you left and right, that's how it is they are very passive...


they approach me


----------



## Dogs (Nov 25, 2019)

Over said:


> U got good social status? What's your PSL and height. Are you hyper nt and outgoing?


I'm talking basically randomly without them knowing my social status most the time or at least thinking I'm normal nt. I'm 6'2'' slightly above average. I'm not nt at all and not outgoing at all.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 27, 2019)

wristcel said:


>



lol, saw another one.
The bluepilled comments are so funny.
''He's using 'game' and you don't see it'' kind of thing. They really are so bluepilled that they can't see the truth. I'm almost jealous. ''if you had better game you could get his girls'' etc etc


----------



## onnysk (Nov 27, 2019)

wristcel said:


> Correct. I actually witnessed that this weekend when I was out. I was talking to 3 hot girls and then 2 of them spotted some guy at the bar and then one of them went over to him and was like ''My friend thinks you're hot! Go talk to her!''
> 
> I was pissed off because the girl was hot to my tastes. Looked super young with a pretty face and he honestly wasn't that good looking to my eyes! Curly hair. Looked pretty tall and hench and I think he was rocking some tattoos, but facially he looked a bit shit!
> 
> ...


He fucked up when he approached her


----------

